
Responsible disclosure in the era of cryptocurrencies - seanwilson
https://medium.com/@coryfields/http-coryfields-com-cash-48a99b85aad4
======
crtasm
Author found a bug in bitcoin-abc's transaction validation routines that meant
anyone could have split the blockchain.

